# 2010 24 Hours of Nürburgring: Audi Perspective, Factory and Privateer



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Forget what you know about stereotypes. Germanic order seems to be lost on the 24 Hours of Nurburgring. This iconic racecourse aptly named ‘Green Hell’ features 14+ miles of winding undulating graffiti-marked pavement and turns known crassly as the ‘Toilet Bowl’. The 24-hour race that happens here each year features 20-some classes with a field of about 200 racecars encompassing a little bit of everything. One need only look at the burgeoning field of factory and privateer Audis to witness the eclecticism of the mix – from D1 V8 to brawny R8 LMS in full FIA GT3 spec plus a few extra driving lights for blasting through the mountains in the middle of the night. It seems like chaos. Then again, maybe this race couldn’t be anywhere other than Germany. Only the most orderly could pull it off – organizing the chaos as it were. 

* Full Story *


----------

